# Neve - Serra da Estrela - Loriga/Pedras Lavradas/Unhais da Serra



## João Ferreira (20 Dez 2009 às 13:04)

Esta foi a viagem de regresso de Loriga que fiz no ano passado
Aquí vão algumas fotos da neve.

Aquí perto de Loriga (800m):




























Na zona das Pedras Lavradas (950m):
































Zona de Unhais da Serra (600m):


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

Bonitas fotografias


----------



## actioman (16 Fev 2010 às 13:05)

Este reportagem passo-me desapercebida na altura da publicação!

Bela nevada em poucos minutos! 

Ainda deu para assustar ou nem por isso? 

Obrigado pela partilha!


----------

